# call of duty 2 LOW fps problem



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

Dear TSF,


when i play COD2 Online i always lag because of my low fps, my FPS is mostly like 15-22.
What can i do???



System:
Manufacturer: 
Acer
Processor: 
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
Memory: 
2048MB RAM
VideoCard:
ATI radeon x1650 SE HM 512 MB (think my vid card isnt compatible or to slow)
Operation System
Windows XP Media center 2005

I got my vid Card drivers updated.

maybe i have to update my nvidia Nforce chipset but i dont know what type of Nforce chips i have so i dont know, which drivers i have to download at the nvidia site.


Thx for all the help im getting


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

what kind of internet connection do you have?do you have this problem in single player games?if we are going to find you the proper chipset drivers.we need to know what exact model that acer is?


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

Download: 159.5 KByte/sec (=1276 kbps)

UPload 26.1 KByte/sec (=209 kbps)

so i think 1 mbps adsl. sometimes its like 1300 kbps 


and i got an acer aspire E380 - 2E74

but with everest i cant see what kind of motherboard i have, and im interested what kind it is.


EDIT:

with that sysspec tool (saw your link ) i found out my motherboard thing

Windows: Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer: 7.0.5730.11
Memory (RAM): 2048 MB
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+
CPU Speed: 1004,0 MHz
Sound card: Realtek HD Audio output
Display Adapters: Radeon X1650 Series | Radeon X1650 Series Secondary | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Screen Resolution: 1680 X 1050 - 32 bit
: 
Network Adapters: Generic Marvell Yukon Chipset based Ethernet Controller - Pakketplanner-minipoort
CD / DVD Drives: F: HL-DT-STDVD-RW_GSA-H11N | L: BC9674D XCZ553L
: 
COM Ports: COM1 | COM2
LPT Ports: LPT1
Mouse: 5 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 113,8GB | D: 232,8GB | E: 114,2GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 50,3GB | D: 184,5GB | E: 93,6GB
USB Controllers: 2 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): 1 host controllers.
: 
Manufacturer: Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Product Make: Aspire E380
: 
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: ATAT COMPATIBLE 091406 Nvidia 42302e31
Time Zone: West-Europa (standaardtijd)
Battery: No Battery
Motherboard: Acer EM61SM/EM61PM
Modem: Not detected


2nd Edit:

NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 430 


that sysspec is so Great . what drivers do i need???

i read somewhere it maybe doesnt fit in with games because they are made for multimedia pc's. 

but i hope ill get some reaction at my questions


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

before we go messing with drivers.be sure you have the amd dual core optimizer installed.


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

i got that installed


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

go here look for driver downloads.it may be under support.i couldnt read it lol,or i would have taken you all the way to the downloads.just be sure its for your specific model.


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

what drivers does it have to be the drivers for the chipset or graphic card or CPU  or whateva


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

just update any drivers they have there.any that are newer than what you have now.


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

it didnt worked


srry i was off a few days


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

try this http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...es/122161-how-use-install-sensorsviewpro.html post back the voltage,and temp readings.


----------



## removed91107a (Aug 22, 2007)

I'll be completely honest, I'm not a computer wiz but I've used a Radeon cards and GeForce cards and there is no comparison. None of my games played very well on my Radeon, I had the X1600SE and it just didn't do anything. I now have a GeForce 7800GS and am getting another to bridge together, and running on just the one I can play some pretty serious games at the highest graphics settings without much of an issue, Call of Duty 2 only gives me a few small FPS fits during the parts where there are dead bodies everywhere. Other then GTR2 which slows a little when I have 40 cars in front of me, it plays Halo2 and Combat Evolved flawlessly, as well at UT2004, NFS Carbon and Most Wanted, Brothers in Arms, Red Orchestra, and pretty much anything else I've thrown at it.

That'd be my only advice, invest in a GeForce and you won't regret it, I sure don't.


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

Vector at UT i have nice FPS. 



Voltage and temps


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i really noticed a couple things off which the program may not be reading right.are you using cool,and quiet?if so disable that in the bios,and see what affect it has.also while you are in the bios check the voltages in there.what resolution are you running the game at?the vid card may not be able to handle it try reducing settings.


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

As far as i know i dont use Cool and quiet 


and i play at 800 x 600 in COD because if i do the 1680 x 1050 resolution my fps is like 2-3 -_-. and it even lags more.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do you have any friends with a more powerfull video card?that might let you test it out on your system.that sure would narrow down the problem quickly.


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

i maybe can do that


i got a friend with a Nvidia 8800 GTS

its more powerfull i think


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yes if he will let you test your system with that card,and the problem goes away we will no its your video card causing the trouble.


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

pharoah, i havent been to my friend yet but.

maybe i have to put off my graphic engine of my motherboard???? maybe thats the prob??


----------



## removed91107a (Aug 22, 2007)

Maybe if you get good fps in UT2004 then it isn't your graphics card, but still I'd trash it and get a GeForce. With my Ati I did have a similar and off the wall problem where it would run certain games very well but different games it would run very, very poorly. Didn't have anything to do with the game, had everything to do with the card.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

im running or used to run a x1600pro and got good fps during online play and experienced no lag. Usually the SE versions are very low end and featuer slow memory bus like 64bit (thats how it used tobe with the 9600SE).

try to borrow your friends 8800 and see if that solves the problem as pharao stated, the issue is the card. Possible check out an ati x1950pro or a nvidia 7900gs. Also i have had good experience with my x2600xt ddr3 so far from ati.

let us know and post back !

for the onboard video. go into the bios (while booting press f2 or del) and look for an option to turn off onboard video. also uninstall any nvidia graphics driver (using drivercleaner in my sig). once that is done go to the nvidia website (www.nvidia.com) and download the nvidia motherboard drivers for the nforce430 chipset. after that is installed, download new ATI video drivers from www.ati.com and install them (you can also download omega drivers wich usually perform a little better then the ati ones www.omegadrivers.net)



vectorvtec73 said:


> Maybe if you get good fps in UT2004 then it isn't your graphics card, but still I'd trash it and get a GeForce. With my Ati I did have a similar and off the wall problem where it would run certain games very well but different games it would run very, very poorly. Didn't have anything to do with the game, had everything to do with the card.


please stop with the fanboyism. thanks


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

A: My Friend wont borrow it  because he just got it new
B: 

i looked up my BIOS and i saw Cool and Quiet was on Auto.

and Fr4665 do you maybe know where the video card option is in the bios because i dont see any type of videocard in the integrated option in the bios


Greetz hell


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

turn cool and quiet to disabled with that on the cpu will throttle on speed.ive heard that has caused several people trouble with games.


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

i did that pharoah No changes in fps at Cod2

pharoah do you maybe know the name of the onboard vid card in the bios or do you think that isnt the problem>????


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

normally that will disable on its own when you add a video card.ive even seen a couple of machines the onboard vid options would actually disappear when a card was installed.so if you cant find any onboard video options in the bios this may be the reason.


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

ow ok thx for the information. ill maybe buy an new videocard. i dont know it yet


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

did this computer come with that radeon card,or did you add it?if you added it did you uninstall the drivers for the onboard graphics first.


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

it was delivered with the Card in it. but there are Nvidia Drivers









i never opened the case yet because if i do my garantuee is gone.

but i dont know if they are chipset Drivers or Graphics Drivers


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

most if the time when you hit uninstall on nvidia drivers.another box will open,and give you the option to uninstall specific ones.if that happens hit the thing that says uninstall the following,and hit graphics driver only.


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

i uninstalled the graphic drivers but no improvement. any other suggestions?


----------



## removed91107a (Aug 22, 2007)

No idea what you're talking about by "fanboyism," considering it isn't a word, but that's pretty rude man. If that's the way people are on here than I won't give an opinion.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok folks lets try to keep this on topic! helping hellhunter is more important here than any petty squabble.all comments and help is appreciated here.


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

pharoah maybe the video card isnt good enough for Cod2. im not really a hardware boy im more the software guy


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

vectorvtec73 was making that comment towards what fraggs said.the 1600 is really a mid-range card.with all cards they play some games better than others.a better vid card may be your answer.

edit:this is something that hasnt been asked yet i dont think.what is the ping rate you get on the server you are playing on? a high ping will cause lag.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

pharoah said:


> vectorvtec73 was making that comment towards what fraggs said.the 1600 is really a mid-range card.with all cards they play some games better than others.a better vid card may be your answer.
> 
> edit:this is something that hasnt been asked yet i dont think.what is the ping rate you get on the server you are playing on? a high ping will cause lag.


lag ping wise will cause lag but not necisarily drop in fps but it could also be a reason for the drop. check the ping as pharao said and let us know

and hellhunter i think the video card should do fine. do you have any other games you could compare with cod2 and post some fps numbers you get in those ?

what you could do to reference to some of my numbers is download ATITool http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/ and install it and thers an option to show "3D View" open that and see what kind of FPS you are getting and we can compare to see if thers a problem with the video card.

im getting around 90 fps average on the x1600 pro

and my apologies to vector


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

Max FPS of the ATItool is 83,3 Average: 70

but i g2g to school now

Bye


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

hellhunter said:


> Max FPS of the ATItool is 83,3 Average: 70
> 
> but i g2g to school now
> 
> Bye


hmm seems odd you should do fine. is it only when you play online ?


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

Fr4665 said:


> hmm seems odd you should do fine. is it only when you play online ?


yes it is only when i play online

does a defragmentation helps??


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

hellhunter said:


> yes it is only when i play online
> 
> does a defragmentation helps??


no cause thats only local. what kind of pings are you getting to the server ? since its only when you play online its definatly related to the server connection to your computer.


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

40-70 Ping in game


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

thats definatly getting weirder and weirder. 40 to 70 ping shouldnt be a reason for such a great drop in fps. since the game runns fine in single player i will have to sleep about some new ideas and come up with a solution for this


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

k thx for all the help fr and pharoah


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

are you using an onboard lan port?it may be a cpu hoggish one if possible try a pci lan card.


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

The Network Card is an PCI Everest says:

pic:


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah thats onboard. thats a good idea pharao. get a cheap pci ethernet card and try it with that.


----------



## hellhunter (Oct 23, 2006)

it has to be an pci card?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

a pci card,or maybe a pci-x1 card.not even sure if they make one for an x1 slot anyway.:laugh:


----------

